# Lets talk scoring



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

I prefer the IWYL system and that would be ( I win you loose ). lol Sorry couldn't help myself. I'll shoot both as I just enjoy archery.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Each has their merit. I like the Asa system of risk and reward. Adds some fairly crucial strategy at times. High 12 call plays in all the time and the 14 can swing a shoot down in a hurry.


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

I voted for IBO, but to be truthful, I haven't made the effort to shoot an ASA event and I can certainly see how it would bring a whole new element to a shoot. 

However, what I'd love to really see is a change in the way scoring is conducted for IBO shoots. I'd love to see it as follows:

5 points for a body shot (leave the same as is)
7 points for the 7 Ring (currently the 8 ring 'vitals' in IBO)
9 points - 9 Ring (currently the 10 Ring in IBO)
11 points for 11 ring (leave the same as is)

Any thoughts? This wouldn't have to be concrete. My point is the better the shot, the better the point count should be...imo.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Please don't make me memorize more multiplication tables.

I just got done my 5's and 8's.

[emoji6]


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I always thought that for sighted classes anything outside the 8 ring should score 0.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Bigjono said:


> I always thought that for sighted classes anything outside the 8 ring should score 0.


Or if you really think this should go back to it's hunting roots, make it real negative for a poor shot and deduct 5 or 10 points.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

We should double the classes and have two scoring methods!!

I can see it now....And now for first place in men's BHR hunter scoring division......Ron C.!!!!

And in the running long jump.......


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

JDoupe said:


> We should double the classes and have two scoring methods!!
> 
> I can see it now....And now for first place in men's BHR hunter scoring division......Ron C.!!!!
> 
> And in the running long jump.......


You'd hafta split the classes and double my score for me to come in first bro. :laugh:LOL!
Now get back to hunting!!! Cold in the tree today?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

It's mild........


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> Or if you really think this should go back to it's hunting roots, make it real negative for a poor shot and deduct 5 or 10 points.


Other way round, I think 3D should be moved as far from hunting as possible.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Bigjono said:


> Other way round, I think 3D should be moved as far from hunting as possible.


You know I agree! It may have started out as practice for hunting, but it really is just another form of target archery.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

thunderbolt said:


> You know I agree! It may have started out as practice for hunting, but it really is just another form of target archery.


Agreed. At the end of the day we are all just a buncha ******** in the woods flinging arrows at foam animals. But its what we love to do! Quote point to Levi Morgan.

As for scoring, instead of 11,9,7,5 why not just bring back the 12 and keep current others? makes 8's more recoverable and still keeps 5's stinging.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Or if you really think this should go back to it's hunting roots, make it real negative for a poor shot and deduct 5 or 10 points.


Tbolt I think it be possible for negative scores to be had from our club if we did that!!
Doupe I like that idea!
Topper I like the idea of 12s again I miss the days of shooting above 400 lol
Dam 8s and 5s they are always lurking around and then blammo they get u


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

hotwheels said:


> Tbolt I think it be possible for negative scores to be had from our club if we did that!!


The way I'm shooting lately, that could be me


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm pretty surprised by this poll, I didn't think we had many up here that shot Asa scoring. Cool!


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

The OAA was ASA scoring from the beginning, it was changed a couple years back by the IBO crowd that came to the agm


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

To use ASA scoring you would need clubs to have the correct targets with the correct scoring rings, most don't have that. I like the 12 score for the inner ring more the 11


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Eric they are confused by ASA scoring, the majority here is referring to scoring the center x as 12, not the high low x 12 you are talking about. For many years the IBO 11 was scored as a twelve here.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

That's what I mean, most targets you see don't have the high and low 12 and the 14 so ASA scoring wouldn't work.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

The targets Eric gets gave the high and low x rings on them, so if he is providing Mckenzies they will have them. Just not sure if people will be used to shooting that way, it may take a while to catch on.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

This is what I suspected. Back when I was a kid, we always scored the centre ring as twelve. So no the OAA has never followed Asa scoring system which is high and low twelves. My plan is to ease into that scoring method but for right now I think centre 12 is the best scoring method for us.


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

I am not a big fan of centre 12 scoring, I find it just separates those at the top from the rest of the pack even further. Centre 11 scoring seems to keep things closer. As for IBO vs ASA, both are fun, I could go either way.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

As the OP what I was referring to was the ASA scoring...high/low 12s as well as the 14 ring.
IMO it would make things more interesting by adding a risk/reward element.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

seems to me a lot of lucky shots could make u win here with 12...rings.. 11 only and you have to really shoot to earn it ...and if u shoot an 8 then u have to shoot 3 11`s to earn back.. instead of a couple of maybe flukey 12;s taking 30% of the 10 ring surface up...imho


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

I believe you would need to call which 12 you where shooting at to eliminate the lucky shot, When I said the OAA used ASA from the beginning I meant from the very beginning, At that time ASA had only a 12 at 5 o'clock area no centre ring, our club still has a few of these targets, those that had that where scored that way, as most clubs used a wide variety of targets from just about every manufacturer around some uniformity had to be used as more and more scoring rings where added hence the centre 12 for simplicity now inline with IBO's centre 11. Adding a full ASA scoring including the 14 ring in regular scoring today would certainly be nice as it would bring a little more strategy into the game, I am all for it


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hey if u have to call it ...then it is a reality ...if not its just like banging balls on a pool table...call the shot ....good point bruce...


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

LOL you guys kill me. lucky shots? the standard for every shot is low back 12, if you want the high 12 you have to call it and make it clear to your whole group prior to the shot. ASA 12's are smaller than most 11 rings aside from the recent mckenzies where the 11 has been shrunk to avoid the connector lines. if you miss the judgement or make a weak shot there is no 10 below you, its usually an inch and a half of 8 and then 5. and beleive me, you can not shoot center 10's and hope to achieve any kind of podium, you have to shoot at the 12's. In the known distance case you have to shoot at EVERY 12.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

as per delta pic eric lots of 10 around it to right and left..just stating you should have to call all 12 shots..are u saying u only have to call top one..????again I don`t shoot 12`s or even 10`s lately


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

No problems Ted man I just find it funny cuz I shoot Asa scorin all the time, even my home range I score asa. Bottom 12 is standard, upper 12 does not count unless you call it for your shot and in that case the low 12 does not count, only as 10. Same as 11 ring or centre 10 we call it. It only scores 10 all the time. 14 ring is not in play except shootdows. There was a year the 14 was in play all the time but that area of the target is not part of the replacement cores so once it's shot up its done. They have since taken it out of regular play.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok get it now so in saying low left is good maybe lol lol glad u guys can see those rings...thanks for explanation ....


----------

